# Clovis Point



## RICKJJ59W

I didn't know where to post this so I posted here.My buddy's son Dylan found a "Clovis arrow head" today while digging for bottles.I know these are hard to find whole, and are the most sought after of all arrow heads.Could be 11,000 years old  a bit older then the bottles we dig  LOL Anyway since my buddy Paul does not go on line much,I posted for him. I know there are some head hunters here.


----------



## cobaltbot

Very cool, he will remember that the rest of his life!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

YES HE WILL STEVE. ITS A PUCE EAGLE KIND OF FEELING FOR HIM [] LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHINGS PLACE IS DEAD MAN!!  WOW ON FACE BOOK I POSTED THE KIDS FIND AND I GOT TONS! OF REPLY'S HEAD HUNTERS AND NON HEAD HUNTERS ALIKE. I JUST LOOKED AT THE POSTS  THAT HAVE 0 COMMENTS HERE ,WOW THE GOOD OLE DAYS HERE ARE GONEEEEEEEE! GONE


----------



## tftfan

cool !


----------



## 2find4me

You are right Rick, I wish the forum could be like the good ole days, with new posts every minute... []


----------



## Road Dog

Awesome point Rick. I've found 2 and a half in the years I've hunted. Even points like the size of this one were used on larger prey. Those hunters knew where to place it to do the most damage.


----------



## GEEMAN

NICE! I used to hunt arrowheads a LOT when I was in JR/highschool. Found a ton of points and other artifacts back then but only found one Clovis type point but it wasn't fluted. MAN, If only those things could talk, what a story they could tell.


----------



## RED Matthews

Well my Grand father lived on an old battle ground where Sullivans army battled with the Seneca Indians.  He had grapes and raspberries as crops.  And at one time had several metal buckets of arrow heads,and mini bullets.  I still have some, but he traded a lot of them off for beer at a nearby bar.  Life does all kinds of things to vunerable people.  RED Matthews


----------



## bottlerocket

WOW very cool. I have several points but I never found a Clovis yet. Paleo, Woodland mostly. I hunted for them in Kentucky and Ohio. There are tons of articles about Clovis points on the web. www.austindiggers.com is a very good site for referencing them as well as others.


----------



## CreekWalker

Very cool! I starting hunting points as a kid, long before bottle digging, and just recently turned my collection over my children. They found many themselves, we found one unfluted Clovis type.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Face book killed the forum , cool point.


----------



## Alisondb

RICKJJ59W said:


> I didn't know where to post this so I posted here.My buddy's son Dylan found a "Clovis arrow head" today while digging for bottles.I know these are hard to find whole, and are the most sought after of all arrow heads.Could be 11,000 years old  a bit older then the bottles we dig  LOL Anyway since my buddy Paul does not go on line much,I posted for him. I know there are some head hunters here.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## slugplate

WOW! Truly amazing


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Beautiful find buddy.


----------



## J.R. Collector

Super old post huh? Dont think Rick still posts stuff anymore?


----------

